# Yellow labs or hybrid mix??



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought these yellow labs from my lfs (ordered them). Been waiting for the black to develop on their dorsal fin...it's been a couple months, they've grown beautifully...but little to no black coloring. I think maybe they are a cross with red zebras???? They are about 2 1/2 ". 
<a href="http://s1346.photobucket.com/albums/p698/willisdeni/?action=view&current=5784548ee10e0f7f1eea54df9aa81eb8_zps61bfcdc1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p698/willisdeni/5784548ee10e0f7f1eea54df9aa81eb8_zps61bfcdc1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Labs have been able to cross breed in our artificial tank environment with such frequency that is very difficult see a clear Species.

Just be happy with a colorful offspring . . .


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for the reply..I sure have been enjoying my first AC tank.


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

When it comes to buying Africans don't buy from your local fish store. Find a good breeder and buy from them.


----------

